# 1940 & 1950 Brown & Tans



## larock65 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here are a couple of my bikes from my collection. Both still retain their original paint and finishes. Both seats have been recovered at some point by Bob. I just got the B-6 to hold me over until I can find the same color combo in a prewar.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2014)

Love this color. ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2014)

I have a 46 ba107 in this color combo


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice.  One of my favorite color combos on a bicycles, top 5.
And I like the window drapes as well.
CHris


----------



## rockabillyjay (Aug 11, 2014)

Those are killer!!!


----------



## larock65 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks guys! 
They make me happy for sure!


----------



## tychevelle (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow gorgeous pair! When you want to sell the b6 let me know


----------



## larock65 (Aug 13, 2014)

I will be holding on to the B-6 until I can find a prewar version. The B-6 also has front and rear expanders!


----------



## tychevelle (Aug 13, 2014)

I dont blame ya! Is this the one that was recently for sale on here?


----------



## larock65 (Aug 13, 2014)

tychevelle said:


> I dont blame ya! Is this the one that was recently for sale on here?




Yes it is the one that was for sale here.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 14, 2014)

*Brown and Tan*

Very nice indeed!


----------



## frampton (Aug 14, 2014)

Autocycle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 14, 2014)

Very nice....like the Gothic fenders but shouldn't the tank be the frame color?


----------



## larock65 (Aug 14, 2014)

frampton said:


> Autocycle




Nice bike Dale!


----------



## frampton (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks William, this is one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## frampton (Aug 15, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Very nice....like the Gothic fenders but shouldn't the tank be the frame color?




I don't know. I suppose Schwinn could have pulled anything out of their hat.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 15, 2014)

Love the pair. Just enjoy those.....  you're very fortunate to have two such nice examples!


----------

